# Prediction: 14M Sat Radio Subs for 2006



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tom Eagan of Oppenheimer and Co. predicts satellite radio will 
pass the 14 million subscriber milestone this year.

"We believe that in 2006, satellite radio's growth will be driven by
further penetration into OEM (original equipment manufacturer or
auto makers) factory installations, a wider range of wearable
products, and Howard Stern's presence on Sirius," Eagan says
in a note released before the start of the New Year.

The 14 million subscriber milestone will mean the two companies
- Sirius and XM - may enroll more than 5 million new customers
this year. And, Eagan says, "New highly anticipated features, 
such as rear-seat video, will contribute to a strong growth 
potential in the year following 2006."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

